# Outrider vs Certainty



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

Why don't I see anyone recommending Outrider instead of Certainty? $19/oz vs $76/oz seems like a no-brainer to me. Am I missing something? Maybe everyone just has smaller areas to spray than I do


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Same product but outrider only comes in "huge" 20 oz bottles ($365) which would last most of us many lifetimes. And it's not labeled for residential lawns.

That said...I think it would be awesome if someone got it and sold 1 oz splits of it in the forum marketplace for about $30 shipped...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I think it's wierd that chemicals that are for homeowners are higher than the ones say farms use. I never even knew about this herbicide.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I think it's wierd that chemicals that are for homeowners are higher than the ones say farms use. I never even knew about this herbicide.


It's all about the volume. Customer that buy massive amounts of product rarely pay enough for the manufacturer to keep the lights on. Farmers buy massive quantities of stuff. Slap another name on it and put it in a smaller bottle. Sell it at 300% the cost to homeowner and you buy new machines for your factory in a few years. I don't know if that's the case here but i see it all the time at work. Your a massive store that needs a ton of product? We'll sell it to you at almost cost. Your a mom and pop that need 1% of their volume, gonna be pretty expensive.


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

Celsius is the only thing in my cabinet that's turf label. Escort (Manor), Quadris (Heritage), Alion (Specticle FLO), Lorsban, Priaxor.... Hopefully Celsius will have a generic in a few years. I can split Outrider with 2-3 guys locally, sounds like the thing to do.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I would be open to splits but I'm not local to you. Would involve mailing. I'd cover that.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I noticed reading the label that Outrider is also listed for yellow and purple nutsedge. That would eliminate the need for adding Certainty to the Bermuda Triangle. What say you @dfw_pilot ?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's wierd that chemicals that are for homeowners are higher than the ones say farms use. I never even knew about this herbicide.
> ...


Before I brought sygenta abound I notice this same active ingredient as the homeowner stuff at substantial lower price. Crazy now I look for all fungicides that are not label for turf.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Philly_Gunner said:


> I noticed reading the label that Outrider is also listed for yellow and purple nutsedge. That would eliminate the need for adding Certainty to the Bermuda Triangle. What say you @dfw_pilot ?


It's appears to be the same AI as Certainty, so . . .

I won't currently recommend it in the Bermuda Triangle because it would require quite a split to make it affordable. That said, always check AI on labels to see if you can find what you need at an affordable price.

_The Triangle is a guide, not set in stone, so adjust as desired._


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

weevil07 said:


> Celsius is the only thing in my cabinet that's turf label. Escort (Manor), Quadris (Heritage), Alion (Specticle FLO), Lorsban, Priaxor.... Hopefully Celsius will have a generic in a few years. I can split Outrider with 2-3 guys locally, sounds like the thing to do.


@weevil07 I would be interested in a split but also am not local. If you don't want to do any shipping I would be willing to buy some and do split shipments.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

JWAY said:


> weevil07 said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius is the only thing in my cabinet that's turf label. Escort (Manor), Quadris (Heritage), Alion (Specticle FLO), Lorsban, Priaxor.... Hopefully Celsius will have a generic in a few years. I can split Outrider with 2-3 guys locally, sounds like the thing to do.
> ...


I'm interested in a split@JWAY post in the marketplace and see what kind of interest this gets.


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yall go ahead, don't wait on me. I've got enough people locally that are interested when the time comes


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

I've still got enough certainty for the rest of the season but I'll go splits anytime anyone is ready and needs this year. .


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

OK. I'll put in an order for some and start figuring out how much +/- that shipping's going to be. Will post in marketplace sometime next week.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok for St. Augustine?

Mix rate?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep, OK for St. Aug
Label rates for sedge / kyllinga are 1.25 Oz/Acre (.029 Oz/M) may need a follow up app in 4 weeks to completely kill it.

I have some to split in the Marketplace if you're interested.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=11821

Here's the label.
www.aghost.net/images/e0127901/OUTRIDERLABEL.pdf


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Got it in the mail today @JWAY, thanks!


----------

